# Correcting Latency Issues and High Packet Loss



## Astaeria (Jun 22, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion that this is the reason I have been disconnecting so very often. Are there any tips on how to correct this?

I had a traceroute program and it said that my IP was experiencing high latencies, and 90% packet loss.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

Please tell us about the system and network configuration you have. Is this wired or wireless? What kinds of problems you are experiencing?


----------



## Astaeria (Jun 22, 2007)

Using Intel Core2 Processor, 2.40Ghz
4 GB RAM
32 bit Windows Vista Home Premium

Connected through the internet through a Linksys WRT55AG router, although we are having connection drops pretty frequently throughout our entire network at the same time.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

What I suggest is, to bypass the router and connect a computer directly to your modem.
Then, if you still encouter problem, then it is:

Either a bad modem
or bad connection to ISP

From your post, I gather both wired and wireless computers act the same.


----------



## Astaeria (Jun 22, 2007)

I am not sure how this works. I thought I connected it directly to the modem earlier but I could never obtain a connection.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, your modem has an ethernet connector. Connect the ethernet connector of your cojputer to that of the modem and try.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their line quality tests. Post a link to the results here.


----------



## stormbringer8 (Aug 20, 2007)

i have 5% packet loss using vista and no packet loss on a pc next to it using xp.

ive feeling its a setting some where in my networks or my isp is not vista freindly 

having said this my browser does not drop as much now ive unchecked the ipv6 setting in networks . 

so my conclusion to the question is ...... it is vista .


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you miss the part about post the link here?


----------

